# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Цирковое шоу "Клоундайк" от создателей "Цирк на Елке"

## Dashka

Красочное и захватывающее зрелище "Клоундайк" от создателей программы "Цирк на Елке" , на котором не удастся скучать ни взрослому, ни ребёнку.

Снова на сцене Одесского Культурного Ценрта появяться уже полюбившиеся во время новогодних представлений клоуны Витюша и Шурик.

Зрители на нашем представлении не только сторонние наблюдатели, а так же не посредственные участники всего шоу. Игровые номера, ни за что не оставят вашего ребенка равнодушным и безучастным.

- Хотите потрогать живого питона?

- Конечно!!!, кричат дети и срадостью несуться к дрессировщице.

Фокусы, аккробатические номера и много другого порадуют вашего ребенка на представлении "Клоундайк".

Справки: 734-33-82
http://odcc.com.ua/

----------


## Dashka

В связи с независящими от Одесского Культурного Центра обстоятельствами, цирковое представление "Клоундайк" переносится с 31 марта 15:00 на 1 апреля 15:00.
Все купленные билеты остаются действительными.
Возврат билетов можно произвести в кассе Одесского Культурного Центра.
Приносим свои извинения за причиненные неудобства.

----------

